# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  ELV and LV switches on same plate.

## Ozcar

Garage door openers usually have terminals that allow a switch to be connected to activate the door from a button on the wall. There is typically 12VDC or less present on those terminals. 
 So, would it be permitted to use a momentary switch like a 30MBPR for this, and mount that switch on the same plate as switches for mains voltage lights?  
My thought is that this should not be permitted, but I have seen it said that as long as proper mains rated cable is used, then this can be done. Even if the same cable was also used for other accessories attached to the opener like a PE beam, it does not sound like a good idea to me. 
Fortunately, I don't have to lie awake worrying about this - our wall button is just a RF remote attached to the wall, but inquiring minds need to know.

----------

